# new tank algae



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

so my tank has been up a couple months. Fishless cycle went well. A small algae bloom near the end.









so since then, added my one oscar, and since algae has been getting worse. The tank is not near any direct sunlight. Only running led's 7-8 hrs. 
I know I had a algae bloom last time i set up this tank but dont think it was this bad.. will it calm down? should I treat? I know it wont hurt, but kinda unsightly...... thnks










sorry sec pic a little blurry


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

diatoms. It will go away by itself in a several months. You can wipe it off in the meantime if you like.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> diatoms. It will go away by itself in a several months. You can wipe it off in the meantime if you like.


Whew!! Thanks. Even my gf said last night it was ugly. I'll just give it time...


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been using a toothbrush to remove mine. Although, it's not quite that bad.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Cichlids eat otocinclus catfish, so I should not tell you that otos eat diatoms. If you move the cichlids out, the otos would eat it, but these tiny little guys are fast and it would be hard to remove them when the tank is ready for its real occupants. Removing it when you can will speed up its disappearance Another method to get rid of it is to use a Soechting Oxydator. You can pick these up on vacation in Germany or periodically find them in the US or Canada.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Cichlids eat otocinclus catfish, so I should not tell you that otos eat diatoms. If you move the cichlids out, the otos would eat it, but these tiny little guys are fast and it would be hard to remove them when the tank is ready for its real occupants. Removing it when you can will speed up its disappearance Another method to get rid of it is to use a Soechting Oxydator. You can pick these up on vacation in Germany or periodically find them in the US or Canada.


ok.. thanks, i think i will run over to Germany this weekend and get some.... Maybe swing by Canada on the way home. :-? ................jus kidn :but,,will someone please tell me what Soechting Oxydator is??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Google is your friend.


> The 1988 patent for what appears to be the same concept of the device seems to me to be nothing more than a way of slowly dosing a hydrogen peroxide solution.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

hmmm, interesting stuff. but i think i will let nature take it's course., The addition of stuff i have no control of what it does to my tank is something i dont want to venture into.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

ok,update,diatoms still here. i added chemipure to an ac30. The intake is (behind) my 3d background. Will this still help clearing up this stuff? Or does the intake need to be in the main body of water where the most of diatoms are?? thanks anyone


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've heard about this chemi-pure but have no personal experience. Maybe a gimmick? I have diatoms in all tanks except my CA setup. The BN plecos do a fantastic job on them. Worth adding 1 or 2 IMO


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I think Chemipure is for "Blue-Green" algae, which is not a true algae. Not sure if it will work for Diatoms.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Google is your friend.
> 
> 
> > The 1988 patent for what appears to be the same concept of the device seems to me to be nothing more than a way of slowly dosing a hydrogen peroxide solution.


 Hey dj, update, my diatoms are still here, any idea how much i could dose hydrogen peroxide to this 90 gal to help clear this stuff up?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Don't mess with chemicals. I had diatoms and I added some BNPs. They either eat it or their constant grazing prevents it from forming.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Will go away.

I always have diatoms though. High silicate water. I dont really care though.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

been working on the tank, trying to get these diotoms under control. Weekly wc with a scrub of the background, brush when siphoning water out, not looking so bad now.










































































sorry ,went pic happy


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

You shouldnt remove them. The more you scrub the longer it takes. Bigger water changes mean more silicate in the water. So you keep feeding them.

You could add a silicate remover to your filter though.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Looking much better! I do think a couple of bristlenose or rubberlip plecos would help you out, great cleaners


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

hey wortel87


B.Roberson said:


> ok,update,diatoms still here. i added chemipure to an ac30. The intake is (behind) my 3d background. Will this still help clearing up this stuff? Or does the intake need to be in the main body of water where the most of diatoms are?? thanks anyone


i added chemipur a month ago, it says it removes silicate but havnt seen any change.I think i will see if they keep coming back after scrubbing.. :-? im also gonna check my water source to see if it is high in silicate..


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

B.Roberson said:


>


I don't have anything to add to what others have said advising you about the diatoms. Just want to say great looking tank!

I think the diatoms make an aquascape look more natural and have never bothered cleaning them.


----------



## CHARGERCV (Sep 20, 2015)

Rubber lip plecos will take care of that mess for you. Good luck


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Can someone answer this for me. The pool filter sand I used is high in silicate, but what I've read is it does not release it?? Is this true? If true my substrate isn't the cause. It's been setup 4 months or so since it was cyvled. So if not the sand the water. I never had this bad of diotoms at my other house.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know of any cure. I have BN and they don't eat it in my tanks. Wait a year and then maybe it's not diatoms?


----------

